# madaline on 12/12



## MARY-JANE (Oct 27, 2008)

Well hello everyone. I this her is madaline she was givin to me at one of my meetings I attend. Me and my husband decided to put her on 12/12 she has been on 12/12 for 1wk now. She is grown in soil. I'm using 1/65w cfl putting out 300w and 2/42w putting out 200w. I will be recieving my hps some time this week. I use mg soil and foxfarm open sesame, beastie bloomz,and cha ching. When I get more money I'm going to switch over to all of foxfarm. :hubba:


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good and green mary. Heres some mojo for ya. Can I ask what the laundry pins are for?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 28, 2008)

Well my friend told me about the clothes pins. My friend says to use the clothes pins to help train the plant so the buds can grow bigger and it also help promote growth too. I must say it does work.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 28, 2008)

makes sence. one of my plants got a 85 watt cfl droped on it when i was a seedling, an now its a beast, with a monster stock. did not even seam to slow drow in growing as its on its fith node, an its turning 3 weeks old tuseday. just likes its bussy grow room friend mazar. 
good luck with the grow girl, hope u get some good smoke from her.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 28, 2008)

:hubba: I'm hopping to get some fire from her. I cloned her and her clone is now 16days old and she is looking good too. If she smoke good I might make (clone) her a mother.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice i hope my mazar hybrid turns out to be female, the way its growing i would love to make a mother of one of her clones an keep that baby, an maybe makes some cross breading with my ssh or THC bomb.:holysheep:  wonder how that would turn out.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 28, 2008)

Well be looking for you trying it. It jus might be very good.


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 28, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Well my friend told me about the clothes pins. My friend says to use the clothes pins to help train the plant so the buds can grow bigger and it also help promote growth too. I must say it does work.



I'm a newb so you can feel free to disregard this, but it sounds like you are talking about training, more specifically either low stress training (LST) or supercropping (pinching). First time i've seen clothes pins used. Almost a combination of bending/pinching. I say if it works for you dont worry about it.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 28, 2008)

It does not look like them pegs are going to do a single thing to this plant. You may as well bend those entire stems/ branches down 9 (without snapping them).
Just a thought.
Dexter


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 28, 2008)

Well Dexter what is that suppose to do for the plant? Can you explain a little more about this? Do you have any pics of it?


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 28, 2008)

well.. let me dress as like my great great great great grandma..with a hood covered my head..big boob big allover my chest..and rocking the chair..

what dexter is trying to tell you is.. if you do tied the stem down. (LST) on all long stems  you can have more shoots out growing toward the lights as long the lights is near the stems where it is tied down.. the top colas will work the way up..(more shoots and buds) you will get more than you can expects.. my old families has done cloth pins alots..it' work OK... but altogether will do...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 29, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> well.. let me dress as like my great great great great grandma..with a hood covered my head..big boob big allover my chest..and rocking the chair..
> 
> what dexter is trying to tell you is.. if you do tied the stem down. (LST) on all long stems you can have more shoots out growing toward the lights as long the lights is near the stems where it is tied down.. the top colas will work the way up..(more shoots and buds) you will get more than you can expects.. my old families has done cloth pins alots..it' work OK... but altogether will do...


 
Well it sounds good. But when are you suppose to start trying the plant down? Maybe I'll try that next time.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 29, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Well Dexter what is that suppose to do for the plant? Can you explain a little more about this? Do you have any pics of it?



Well _Mary_.. as _Papa_ kindly pointed out, promote new growth shoots. ATM there is no growth

What I was was referring to is just a more extreme and  example (in this instance more practical)  of what you have attempted with the pegs.

Might aswel change them pegs to xmas decorations:48:

Dexter


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Well it sounds good. But when are you suppose to start trying the plant down? Maybe I'll try that next time.



Any training, IMO, should be done while the plant is in vegging.  It can stress them after they are put into flowering.


----------



## The New Girl (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Mary-Jane,
  Just a note on LST (low stress training). The idea is to tie the top of the plant down so other areas of the plant are higher than the main cola. This makes the buds (bud sites) in these other areas now fight to be the top cola, which in turns promotes more growth. If you do this to other areas on the plant the same will happen. It's a great way to keep plants low and maximize the yield, especially in a smaller growing area. I partially use it and a screen (scrog) for my modified set-up.

  I like this method better than supercropping which is bending & pinching the plant because it causes less stress (possible herms), etc.  - though supercropping is still a viable way.
I do think tying it down (LST) will do a lot more than the clothes pins but good luck with whatever choices you make.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 29, 2008)

i would not do any of this in flower.you might stress her to hermie.only in veg.i have tied a few down in flower because of height issues.they were mostly sativa dom ladies tho.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 29, 2008)

Well just a quick note this is not the first time using clothes pins. So stress to the plant no. Pinching no, I'm not hurting her at all.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 29, 2008)

maybe tieing a little wight on the close pins might help out more, to make it stronger ie, make more buds produce. looking great thow sweetie.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

good thinking you got mary jane.. hope my daughter will grow up like you cuz you got some good thoughts about cloth picks.. that is something 2 cent can offers!!..

personally   as long my daughter don't get stupid idea with boys.. she will be alright    I think I did LST while my mums just preflowering.. hope they doing alright..  oh man  ..  please  NO HERMIES ON MY MUMS!!! they still on 18/6 though..  they still in training.. hope I didn't abuse them too much..


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 5, 2008)

just thought I'll post some more picks.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 5, 2008)

oh yeah girl , looking real nice. maybe you got something worth checking out with the clothes pins'. . are the girls' smelling nice?
i can see the clothes pins' are not pinching down on the stems. they are just hanging on the shoots. do you leave them on throughout the entire grow? i would think if they went through the veg period with them on , and then through most of flower, it would be as if they were a part of the plants make up. seems like this may work well. maybe pack on some extra weight? good job Mary Jane...bb...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 6, 2008)

Well thank you bb. Well they are smelling good. Yes I leave them on through out growth, I just adjust them as they grow to help the plant form. Yes, I guess you can say that is helping with the make up of the plant. Clothes pins', wind and your babies is getting stronger. Looking to pack on extra weight, I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 6, 2008)

well i hope they are some fatt girls, u know what they say marry got a big ol` bud


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 8, 2008)

Day 22 my baby's is looking good. First time using hps to flower and it is looking good. Hoping to get some fat buds.Here is some pics of Madaline.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 8, 2008)

She looks real good. You should get some fat buds from her.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 8, 2008)

Were are you Hemp goddess. You talked me into getting these lights and I can't seem to get you to check out my grow. And also you said you was going to help me with the wireing and I didn't get that. I had to ask the homedepot peolpe to help me out. Thank you very much for nothing Hemp Goddess.


----------



## Dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice Growing Mary, Hope she smokes real nice 

Dexter


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

Plants looking great...still dont understand the bennafit of the cloths pins..But if its working for you ..Green Mojo your way


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Were are you Hemp goddess. You talked me into getting these lights and I can't seem to get you to check out my grow. And also you said you was going to help me with the wireing and I didn't get that. I had to ask the homedepot peolpe to help me out. Thank you very much for nothing Hemp Goddess.


 


wow..and she was nominated for MVP.. ..Sorry Mary-Jane


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you Pm her dureing this time  my friend...I know sometimes I tell people I will help...but they never let me know they need it..sometimes when people dont thank my post  I never know they answered or asked a question..does that make sence?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey, sorry.  I wish you had PM's me.  I have had a busy work schedule this weekend and have just kind of popped in and out at the forum, just kind of catching things hit-or-miss.  Sorry I wasn't here to help you.

THG


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*LOL owned.

Great grow buddy green mojo on the lights and the buds!*


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 9, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hey, sorry. I wish you had PM's me. I have had a busy work schedule this weekend and have just kind of popped in and out at the forum, just kind of catching things hit-or-miss. Sorry I wasn't here to help you.
> 
> THG


 
Why thank you Hemp Goddess, but you never to me to pm you. But as you can see I got it all together. Thank you for the info on the lights. They are working good for my grow.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*I'm just pullin your leg buddy!

And NEVER be afraid to PM anyone on here! Nobody HERE is going to be conceited enough to think that their time is too worthy for you.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah what dom said..and thanks for the link...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 10, 2008)

Shes a pretty lil thang!
:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 


I bet you get some good tasting buds
the pics look great so far...

:bong2: :chuck: :bongin: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 11, 2008)

Lookin sweet MJ. so i see things are moveing along quite well for u girl. wow. keep it up, green mojo keepem going


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 12, 2008)

Just thought that I would let everyone know that she is smelling real good

 and getting plump. I will be posting pic's up some time this week. She is also getting resign build up. Just keep on :watchplant: and:smoke1:.


----------



## Dexter (Nov 12, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Were are you Hemp goddess. You talked me into getting these lights and I can't seem to get you to check out my grow. And also you said you was going to help me with the wireing and I didn't get that. I had to ask the homedepot peolpe to help me out. _Thank you very much for nothing Hemp Goddess._


_
_
:fid:    :chillpill:

 I missed this the first time round :holysheep:                        

Pegs shmegs:ignore:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 13, 2008)

well just thought I would give ya'll an update........she is all most 30 days and looking good to me. What ya'll think I would get off of her when she is done? Is she going to double in size by the end?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 13, 2008)

well miss M.J. looking great girl....keep it up, best not to gess wight thats what i keep on hearing. but any smoke off a plant where u ant gotta pay no one is enuff for me.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 13, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> well miss M.J. looking great girl....keep it up, best not to gess wight thats what i keep on hearing. but any smoke off a plant where u ant gotta pay no one is enuff for me.


 
I was just wondering for i'm a mp and like to try and keep up with what i have so i don't go over my limit.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 13, 2008)

I will wait and see i guess.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

i would have to gess i would say, 2.5 oz's


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 14, 2008)

just a few more......


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 15, 2008)

She is looking plump....she is on day 29 of flowering. I see that her color is starting to change a little in color. In 31 days I should be real happy with the light up grade, hopefully. keep watching and see what I can do now. thanks


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 16, 2008)

Bored and thought I would put up some pics of madaline close up. Her hair is starting to change color. Put up a new temp and humidity reader (digital). temp is 75* and humidity is 40%. Should my humidity be lower then that or is that good?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 20, 2008)

Well just an update to let ya'll know her buds is filling in real nice she is getting plump. Hopefully she will be ready by DEC.12. So then that way I would have some b-day smoke and x-mas smoke.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 22, 2008)

she is now @ day 36. Her smell reeks of goodness in the air.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow--she is looking wonderful.  Hope she finishes in time for the holidays (and your b-day!)


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks me too but if not then I'll be good for the new year, new smoke ha ha ha ha....enjoy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah Mary  i think your looking more towards the New Year..But Nothing wrong with a Christmas  and Birthday sample..They are looking very Nice..


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 22, 2008)

OH YES IF IT'S NOT READY BY MY B-DAY OR CHRISTMAS THEM i WILL MOST DEFIANTLY SAMPLE.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 26, 2008)

the Budd's are swelling nicely thank you hempgoddess the light are working very well. she smells very fruity. will post pics after the holiday.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 28, 2008)

Well she is 42 days flowering. Tell me what ya'll think about her?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 28, 2008)

looking very very nice girl! that baby starting to frost up very very nice like. good job, things going along very nicly for u girl. keep it up an 

*GREEN MOJO GREEN MOJO GREEN MOJO*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 30, 2008)

hey sweetie i was just takeing a closer look an them plants look hungy girl! what u feeding her?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 30, 2008)

no madaline is not hungry. she is getting flushed, she will be cut down next week.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice, never mind then, i just saw the yellowing leafs dear.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful girl you raised there Mary-Jane.  I'm glad the lights worked for you.  It looks like you are in for some sticky bud.:hubba:


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Nov 30, 2008)

How big was she when you first put her into flowering?
i c your pics but there a week in. 
imvtrying to figure out how big she was based on mine,
i put mine in at a foot and a half, with about 8 to 9 nodes on the stem And a bunch more thru out the branches.


just curious as i am on my first grow and im hoping im on the right page with everything


----------



## MARY-JANE (Dec 1, 2008)

PeaceLove&FreeBudz said:
			
		

> How big was she when you first put her into flowering?
> i c your pics but there a week in.
> imvtrying to figure out how big she was based on mine,
> i put mine in at a foot and a half, with about 8 to 9 nodes on the stem And a bunch more thru out the branches.
> ...


 

Well peace when I put madaline in the box to flower she was a foot tall (12 in.)


----------



## MARY-JANE (Dec 1, 2008)

PeaceLove&FreeBudz said:
			
		

> How big was she when you first put her into flowering?
> i c your pics but there a week in.
> imvtrying to figure out how big she was based on mine,
> i put mine in at a foot and a half, with about 8 to 9 nodes on the stem And a bunch more thru out the branches.
> ...


 

Well peace when I put madaline in the box to flower she was a foot tall (12 in.) .


----------



## MARY-JANE (Dec 1, 2008)

Madaline has been harvested today. She smell so good her goodness reeks through out the house. Wonted to post and let you know  .

:holysheep:  Harvest today and got bud pic of the month is this my month or what!!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*:clap: congrats on bpom,,,nice harvest:48:
dont forget the smoke reporteace:*


----------



## MARY-JANE (Dec 1, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:clap: congrats on bpom,,,nice harvest:48:*
> *dont forget the smoke reporteace:*


 
you know i'ma give ya'll a report.


----------

